# Burstner Delfin t821 rear indicator not working



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Off side rear indicator stopped working when driving home in the heavy rain yesteday. Only discovered thsi when a neighbour let me know as I was reversing into the drive. Found the glass full of water but bulb was o.k. - dried everything out and fitted new bulb anyway, no joy. Fuses o.k. too. 
Not sure where to go from here 

Robin


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Robin,

those rear lights have a nasty habbit of filling with water usually always on the same side  , reason. 

The Germans fit the same lens unit to both sides just turn one upside down and the water runoff from the roof follows cable int ounit, solution remove lens and holder dryout then use clear sealent around cable entry point.

The cables from both left and right side run along the chassy to a seperate box about 5ft along. These house the cable connections from the front , suspect corrosion inside.

The cables are all colour coded and can be easily traced from rear lights to the box. This is how you swap rear reversing/Fog lights over from left to right hand drive vehicles.

Also a multi meter helps as both left and right have seperate feeds , also check the fuse box in the renault front as they have I think seperate left /right for lights/idicators.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Thanks - tramp

Good stuff - I'll get on to it.

Funny thing - I didn't think it was the Renault fuse because the front indicators were working and there is one fuse for left and one for right indicators. However, I removed it to check and the front indicators were still working without the fuse - huh! Tried left hand side - same thing. I am sure I am not going cross eyed and removed the correct fuse. Weird.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

think you need a multi meter and too get under the van .

I`d righ tthe colours of the wires down as they come out of light cluster ,then trace under van in the junction box.

Then with said indicator on try the lines for both power + and earth -, if okay at junction box then the wires at the cluster are earthing out somewhere. Tie a bit of string to the old wires and reroute as last job.


----------

